# Los Angeles ENFP girl interested in INFJ and INTJ guys that are fun :)



## SkyOrchids (Jul 14, 2012)

Let's get off the web and go hike! Yup, my short ENFP attention span will not allow me to actively search on here on a friday evening whilst the weather is so lovely  Although I will be back to do so soon  I know you are introverted and all but I promise I don't bite (hard) 

I tried to include a link to my facebook page for immediate research but I guess I need 15 posts to do so... pm me for details


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings SkyOrchids and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum SkyOrchids. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm a girl, but I'll be whatever you want me to be. ;D

Even though this isn't a dating site, welcome to PerC.


----------



## SkyOrchids (Jul 14, 2012)

Thankyou  I felt it was time to finally join the site as I've been gathering information from it for a few years. My best girlfriends are ENFP and INTJ so come play!


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

SkyOrchids said:


> Thankyou  I felt it was time to finally join the site as I've been gathering information from it for a few years. My best girlfriends are ENFP and INTJ so come play!


Welcome.

I haven't met that many INTJ's, and I have spoken to practically none on this site. ENFPs are the types that naturally do gravitate towards me in reality.

Let's go to the clubs.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. INTJ and INFJ forums are that way.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

SkyOrchids said:


> Let's get off the web and go hike! Yup, my short ENFP attention span will not allow me to actively search on here on a friday evening whilst the weather is so lovely  Although I will be back to do so soon  I know you are introverted and all but I promise I don't bite (hard)
> 
> I tried to include a link to my facebook page for immediate research but I guess I need 15 posts to do so... pm me for details


Well, in that case- just jump right over to the INTJs forums. We love ENFPs over there. Just tell us how wonderful we are and well figure the rest from there!


----------



## My Own Worst Judge (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, good luck finding a fun Judger 

I joke, I joke, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

My Own Worst Judge said:


> Yeah, good luck finding a fun Judger
> 
> I joke, I joke, welcome to the forums!


Hey, as long as we have space on our schedules for fun, we can be very fun!

Also, @​SkyOrchids, welcome!


----------



## My Own Worst Judge (May 6, 2012)

ibage said:


> Hey, as long as we have space on our schedules for fun, we can be very fun!
> 
> Also, @​SkyOrchids, welcome!


See, that's just the thing. For a Perceiver, planning fun automatically makes it not fun. Spontaneity is the name of the game. If I were to tell my girlfriend, "Ok, let's go on a hike, but first we need this, this and this," she would get bored. But if I were, on the spur of the moment, to say to her, "Let's go on a hike, come on," ...well, she would still say no, because she's not a big hiker. But she would appreciate the thought a lot more :wink:


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

My Own Worst Judge said:


> If I were to tell my girlfriend, "Ok, let's go on a hike, but first we need this, this and this," she would get bored. But if I were, on the spur of the moment, to say to her, "Let's go on a hike, come on," ...well, she would still say no, because she's not a big hiker. But she would appreciate the thought a lot more :wink:


You've never asked me on a hike before so how do you know I'd say no? I'd love to go on a hike with you. Maybe on a nice, balmy day when it's about 65 degrees. Give me some credit. :tongue:

But I digress. Welcome to the forums!!! Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## babayaga94 (May 30, 2012)

Welcome and just in case you may not know:

http://myersly.com/


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

*Welcome to PerC!
Enjoy your time around the forums!
Cheers!







*


----------

